# Classifieds Question



## EhmayWuntee P.E. (Jul 23, 2017)

_After looking over the forum sections, this is the closest area I felt to fit my question, but still isn't perfect..._

I had an advert posted in the classifieds section that has now expired.
I see that it claims there is an option to renew the advert for an additional 30 days, but I have yet to find any way to do what it claims I can do.
I had checked when there was a day or so left and figured since there wasn't an option it must show up after it actually expires, but that turned out to be untrue.

How the heck do you renew an advert?!?

I can obviously just start fresh and retype it, but I'd rather do what the site claims I can do.
Someone who has done this before please show me the page or button I am not seeing to be able to renew this advert:



Thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 24, 2017)

Hmmm..  Let's check with @Road Guy  ?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E. (Jul 24, 2017)

Well it looks like someone renewed it for me which I appreciate, but I am still not sure how to do it myself or if the way to do it is to make a thread and get a mod to do it for you?

Explaining the process would be appreciated, but thanks for getting it renewed for me.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E. (Jul 31, 2017)

@Road Guy or whomever helped, can you please still explain how/if the normal user can do the same?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2017)

its a 3rd party software add on that still has a lot of kinks to work out. I don't see way for you to be able to renew - I think its trying to be "self cleaning" so old items don't hang around..There are a lot of things I wish the developer would change about it on my end!


----------

